

Wndchrm - open source easy to use image recognition - marshallp
http://www.phy.mtu.edu/~lshamir/downloads/ImageClassifier/

======
fizx
My review: <http://fizx.posterous.com/testing-out-whnchrm-and-posterous>

~~~
JabavuAdams
Thanks for the review.

To make it more useful, you should show your data, i.e. link to the images you
used, so that outside experts can point out any pathological cases.

For example, did any of the car pictures contain foliage? Did any of the tree
pictures have vehicles in them, etc. etc.

Also, it's "wndchrm", not "whnchrm".

------
motters
In terms of feature detection it looks as if this uses everything and the
kitchen sink. Are there any benchmarks for this on training and recognition?

